
r/SandersForPresident Bans CNN: "They have abandoned  journalistic integrity" - rahuldottech
https://www.reddit.com/r/SandersForPresident/comments/epdr12/sandersforpresident_will_be_removing_all_content/
======
rahuldottech
Related: Bernie Blindness:
[https://imgur.com/a/VyNVA8D](https://imgur.com/a/VyNVA8D)

------
topmonk
Just now?

